
Attack on Kunduz Trauma Centre, Afghanistan – Initial MSF Internal Review [pdf] - andreasley
http://kunduz.msf.org/pdf/20151030_kunduz_review_EN.pdf
======
ScottBurson
After reading this report, I find it difficult to dissuade myself from this
analysis: that the US military deliberately targeted the hospital in order to
kill a couple of Taliban officers, in complete disregard for the lives of the
civilian volunteers at the facility. It is very hard to believe that there was
a mistake attributable to the fog of war, or a failure to communicate the
coordinates of the hospital, and the fact that it _was_ a hospital, to the
targeting officers.

This was a war crime. I am ashamed to be an American today.

